# Anyone work at marinas?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Bidding a job at a marina, need to come up with a solid price, replacing all old gal and this rubber hose, never messed with these clamps just curious how it's gonna go down...... Any input helps


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You'll need one of these for stainless steel banding...
http://www.mcmaster.com/#5424k1/=ufh988

What is the width and thickness of the bands presently in use?

You do realize that the ss269 hose is wet exhaust hose for a marine engine...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's 2 1/2" galvy now, haven't measured the clamps, these guys have numerous amounts of pipe on slips that they want replaced, as pictured it all ends up with pvc, they want new slings and all


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hillside said:


> It's 2 1/2" galvy now, haven't measured the clamps, these guys have numerous amounts of pipe on slips that they want replaced, as pictured it all ends up with pvc, they want new slings and all


I'll make a video showing you how to band it...
I have some SBR Water Discharge Hose I'll be putting connectors on real soon...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

And this........ 



Feeds appx 200 slips for fresh water now


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You know that is exhaust hose...
Wet exhaust for a marine engine...

Anybody drinking this water or is it wash down only?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I know.... People have prob been brushing their teeth with it and drinking it for years... It's a main feed, pretty much similar to rv hookups


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Single Bolt Clamps...
Something like this... Maybe a different size...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#5411k28/=ufhks9


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Make sure you figure on a RPZ if there isn't one now

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

if you are in california , how low is the lake or body
of water you are dealing with....???

the rise and fall of the body of water has caused lots 
of trouble in our region......

if it is the ocean...well.....never mind...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> if it is the ocean...well.....never mind...


Yep... Every 6 hours....:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Be sure not to unplug their ice cream freezer. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We use a lot of black poly on the boat docks...


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Get a wetsuit. Alwasy see PVC why can't poly be used?


----------

